# General > Films >  Finding your feet

## ecb

I saw "Finding your feet" recently, it is an enjoyable comedy about a group of older people.  It stars Imelda Staunton, Timothy Spall, Celia Imrie, Joanna Lumley and David Hayman.

Trailer at:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-Cp6ba2Y0g

----------

